

Constraints will make you Awesome - jgwong
http://www.nicehacks.org/2010/09/constraints-will-make-you-awesome/

======
skowmunk
I agree with this:

"Many barriers are in our heads and only in our heads. Don’t let your
constraints stop you. Embrace them. You don’t need to be a genius, or own lots
of money, or be networked with key people, or be skillful, funny, or good-
looking to meet your goals. The ones who were remarkable in life were those
who understood their limitations and bent them to their advantage."

I do believe, it is the sustained attempts at overcoming constraints and often
overcoming them, that makes a person or company awesome.

------
mwcremer
"Necessity, who is the mother of invention." -Plato

That said, I'm not sure awesomeness is a function of constraint. Most of the
awesome people I know succeed in spite of rather than because of the
constraints placed upon them. In this case, I wonder what would happen if they
swapped PCs for a week?

